# Chelsea Buher and Coach Ron Felling



## Indians1

This past weekend Lawrenceville High School had their fifth annual Hall of Fame Induction.  Chelsea Buher, Sycamore basketball player, was in attendance and I was able to catch a couple of pics.





Coach Ron Felling (ISU player/graduate) and Chelsea Buher





Rick Leighty, Chelsea Buher, Jay Shidler

Leighty and Shidler were stellar performers for the Indians in the early 70's.  Leighty went on to play at Illinois and Shidler played at Kentucky on their national championship team.

I was told that Felling taught Buher how to shoot....look out.....he is one of the tops in the country at this.


----------

